# My internet disconnects every 3 seconds



## Notlimahe (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm connecting to an Optus cable network VIA the wireless connection on a DL526 modem (I think I have the numbers correct). Basically what happens is that everything drops out every 3 seconds on my computer and my brothers computer. It happens much more often when we're on MSN messenger (We both just updated to the new version) however it still happens when we're not on it.
It isn't happening to my parents computer or my other brothers, and when I connect while using the ethernet cord on Linux it doesn't happen, but when i connect using the ethernet cord on WinXP it still happens although not a lot. 
We're not losing our wireless network connection and the modem is showing no sign of internet loss at all. We both have excellent wireless connections. I use mIRC and the message it says when i disconnect is Software caused connection abort - I don't know if that has anything to do with it.
Again it happens irregardless of the programs that we are both running, just more commonly with MSN. It's really frustrating because I have a group proposal due in tomorrow and I've been unable to get on for more than a few seconds at a time (My internet died 3 times while I was typing this out )


----------



## Notlimahe (Mar 18, 2008)

> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Evie Hamilton>ping 216.109.112.135
> ...


Since you seem to be asking everyone else


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try changing the channel on the router.


----------

